# Hilfe, kann mein Projekt nicht mehr öffnen



## chris_sch (27 März 2009)

Hallo, wenn ich mein WinCC Projekt öffnen möchte kommt immer die Meldung

Die Datenbank C:/..... kann dem SQL-Server nicht zugewiesen werden.
Stellen sie sicher, dass die Dateien *.hmi und log.ldf übereinstimmen.


----------



## JesperMP (27 März 2009)

Zuerst eine kleine Bitte:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16960

Gibt es die 2 erwähnten Dateien ? Oder nur der .hmi Datei ?


----------



## chris_sch (27 März 2009)

Hallo, es handelt sich um WinCC flexible

die beiden Dateien gibt es, in dem HmiEs Ordner ist einmal die Datei Project_1.hmi und einmal die Datei Project_1_log.LDF


----------



## chris_sch (29 März 2009)

hmm... weiß niemand was man da machen kann???

Gruß Chris


----------



## Perfektionist (30 März 2009)

welche Version? 2005/2007/2008? SP? HF?

UND NUN NOCH EINE WARNUNG AN ALLE:
kopiert niemals aus einem integrierten Projekt eine .hmi-Datei (erstellt mit 2007) und versucht, die Kopie zu öffnen. Flexible 2008 SP1 findet die _log.LDF-Datei im Projektverzeichnis und zerlegt das Projekt bei dieser Aktion in Trümmer!!!


----------



## chris_sch (30 März 2009)

Hallo das Projekt wurde mit WinCC Flex 2007 SP2 erstellt
und will es jetzt auch wieder mit WinCC Flex 2007 öffnen.


----------



## Perfektionist (31 März 2009)

schade, das hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=61794#post61794
ist leider gerade nicht aktuell.

Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es für 2007 einen SP2 gab, in meinem Archiv habe ich spontan nur HF4 ohne SP vorgefunden.

Aber - sei es, wie es sei - irgendwie passen bei Dir die .hmi mit der _LOG.LDF nicht zusammen. Wobei, wenn ich es mit 2008 probier, die _LOG.LDF von Flex erzeugt wird, wenn ich eine .hmi öffne (wobei es scheint, 2008 speichert jetzt alles in der .hmi?). Bei 2007 könnte es sein, Du hast irgendwann einmal das Projekt ohne die _LOG.LDF gehabt, bis zu dem Tag, als Du das erste Mal versucht hast, das Ding zu öffnen. und dann hat Flex die _LOG.LDF erzeugt - aber es funktioniert eben nicht, Weil 2007 unbedingt beide Dateien passend zueinander braucht (Warum Flex die Zusammengehörigkeit beider Dateien nicht überprüft und eine passende Fehlermeldung ausgibt - es ist mir rätselhaft und wird möglicherweise in alle Ewigkeit rätselhaft bleiben).

Woher kommt die Datei? aus einem integrierten Projekt? Stand alone (meine Vermutung)? Hast Du noch irgendwie Zugriff auf das ursprüngliche Pärchen .hmi + _LOG.LDF?


----------



## Perfektionist (31 März 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... (wobei es scheint, 2008 speichert jetzt alles in der .hmi?). ...


 Ich hab beim Support nachgefragt. Ergebnis: es kann sein, dass die .hmi-Datei für sich allein ausreicht - muss aber nicht :?



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Flexible 2008 SP1 findet die _log.LDF-Datei im Projektverzeichnis und zerlegt das Projekt bei dieser Aktion in Trümmer!!!


Dies wird vom Support nun der Entwicklung weitergemeldet.


----------

